# Massey 271 PTO clutch problem



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

I was out running a tiller for some spring planting and the PTO stopped. The 3 point arms won't lift either then I remembered when I depress the clutch all the way the lift doesn't work until I reengage it. Seems to me the thing is stuck disengaged since the PTO and the lift arms don't work. Normally I would get a little bit of grinding when engaging the PTO lever but now I can engage it without even pushing the clutch pedal to the secondary clutch position. I could understand it not allowing the PTO to go in if it were worn out or out of adjustment but never seen this before.

I did remove the loader plate to get to the inspection hole and I checked the PTO adjustments and it was spot on in all 3 spots.

What makes matters worse is it seems all of our Massey dealers here have switched over to Kubota. I think Ring Power may still work on them. I sent a request and will see what they say.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't think I've ever known a dealer to abandon service on tractors they used to sell because they took on a new line of tractor. Their techs should still know what to do and I'm sure they still like getting work coming into the shop.


----------

